# Look what our fish had for dinner tonight



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

After hearing so much about the new Repashy Gel Food we decided to give it a try. It was pretty easy to make the gel, it just required mixing hot water with the powder. I poured the mixture into an ice cube tray with push up bottoms to make smaller portion and it worked quite well. Just work fast because it doesn't take long for the gel to "set" (but it can be reheated if necessary).
The final product doesn't look too bad but do not prepare it when you expect visitors. It looks like candy but doesn't smell like that and probably (I am guessing) doesn't taste like that either. Our fish, shrimps and snails seem to like it, they ate it so fast that I did not have a chance to make a photo yet.
Here is at least a photo of the "candies".


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

The YouTube videos make it look like it is green, but from your photo it looks more like different shades of brown. 

I'm interested in this food myself. Just thinking of which one(s) to get. It's cheaper to buy from the US if I buy a pack, but breaks even if I buy more... (EDIT: not anymore. Read clarifications in the following posts. This shop has a good deal)

I don't think my dwarf puffers would eat it (they only like live blackworms), but I think I need some food for my Otto cats and shrimps (currently they just eat whatever food that hits the gravel, and decaying leaves).


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

The soilent green food is dark green, the other gels are brownish. 
Unfortunately, the Canadian prices are controlled by the Canadian distributor. 
We charge only $1.29 for shipping the 2 oz. package. 
If you want to spoil your otos and shrimps I would suggest the soilent green gel, shrimps are scavenger so they will eat almost anything. Our shrimps finished the Shrimp soufle in no time, I was quite surprised because when I give them veggie or brine shrimp sticks it takes them more than an hour to eat everything. 
If you find out that you do not mind the extra work that is required for preparing this gel you can always order the other ones. Maybe your puffer will like the meat pie.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification on the price and shipping. Your price is actually good, and shipping is cheap for people who want to just try out a one pack. thanks.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I want to try too! How many of those cubes does a 2oz package make?


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Some say 1oz makes 1lb. Some say 2oz. The instructions says you can adjust the proportion, the consequence is the firmness of the gel.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> The soilent green food is dark green, the other gels are brownish.
> Unfortunately, the Canadian prices are controlled by the Canadian distributor.
> We charge only $1.29 for shipping the 2 oz. package.
> If you want to spoil your otos and shrimps I would suggest the soilent green gel, shrimps are scavenger so they will eat almost anything. Our shrimps finished the Shrimp soufle in no time, I was quite surprised because when I give them veggie or brine shrimp sticks it takes them more than an hour to eat everything.
> If you find out that you do not mind the extra work that is required for preparing this gel you can always order the other ones. Maybe your puffer will like the meat pie.


Great deal on the shipping. Can't wait to try this stuff.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

missindifferent said:


> I want to try too! How many of those cubes does a 2oz package make?


I made 72 of the little "candys" out of the 2 oz. packages. I feed one half of the "candy" in the morning and the second in the evening. So if you have just one regular size tank the package will last your little bit over 2 months.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

got any free sample??? like one cube or two???



I don't want to buy a whole pack and stuck with it, because my tiger datnoids are very picky eater.

They are currently feeding on Hikari Massivores and I would like them to feed on something else for a change


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I just placed my order and it only cost $10.29 for 2 oz and that includes tax and shipping. Sounds pretty cheap for 72 "candies" and I read that if you freeze it you can keep it for up to 6 months.
--
Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> got any free sample??? like one cube or two???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gel is relatively soft so it would not ship well.


----------

